# WGen9500DF Schematic Interpretation



## Stpage40 (Feb 26, 2021)

Can anyone tell me which ATS pin is the signal for remote start and stop from the ATS? Also voltage, momentary contact or steady contact? ATS1 thru ATS6? I have the manual for the ATS but it does not describe the pin out for the connector. Thank you.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Stpage40 said:


> Can anyone tell me which ATS pin is the signal for remote start and stop from the ATS? Also voltage, momentary contact or steady contact? ATS1 thru ATS6? I have the manual for the ATS but it does not describe the pin out for the connector. Thank you.
> View attachment 8896
> View attachment 8896


Are you asking about an automatic transfer switch? Do you not have the wiring and ATS connector?
More info on what you are doing please.


----------



## Stpage40 (Feb 26, 2021)

Old man here said:


> Are you asking about an automatic transfer switch? Do you not have the wiring and ATS connector?
> More info on what you are doing please.


That is correct I do not have the switch of the connector. I have been unable to locate the Westinghouse STS1 Automatic Transfer Switch that is made for my generator. I would like to hook up a 3rd party ATS such as a Generac ATS and I would like to know which of the above mentioned ATS pins would carry the signal to remotely start and stop the generator. Additionally what type of signal and voltage is said signal? I’m sorry of unclear explanation even though it’s clear in my head! Lol


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

The cord you need is a

STCORD25
 The bad thing is that not even Westinghouse sells them. It is supposed to be include with your ATS.
I doubt any other brand would mate up.
If you can identify the connecters you could build the cord, or you could change out the ones on the generator and ATS and make a cord. Just have to match pin to pin.
Amazon.com: WF28 7pin Industrial Power Connector, Electrical 7 pin Outdoor Male Female Welding Waterproof Connector Socket(7PIN, 1SET): Home Audio & Theater


----------



## Saif76 (Jun 25, 2021)

Stpage40 said:


> That is correct I do not have the switch of the connector. I have been unable to locate the Westinghouse STS1 Automatic Transfer Switch that is made for my generator. I would like to hook up a 3rd party ATS such as a Generac ATS and I would like to know which of the above mentioned ATS pins would carry the signal to remotely start and stop the generator. Additionally what type of signal and voltage is said signal? I’m sorry of unclear explanation even though it’s clear in my head! Lol


Were you able to find the pin out diagram for this ? I have been trying to do this same thing. I have a generac ATS already with a champion portable generator hooked up but do not have an auto start or stop. I have been considering getting a Westinghouse generator for this capability.


----------



## ml19554 (Nov 7, 2021)

Pin 1 = 12vdc. Pin 2 = ground pin 3 = 5.5vdc pin 4 is unknown pins 5 & 6 = 16.5 VAC pin 7 unknown. With run stop button on run, momentary touch pin 3 to ground this will start genset. To stop genset momentary touch pin 3 to ground.


----------



## ml19554 (Nov 7, 2021)

The correct plug for the ATS on the panel is GX20-7. you can get them on Amazon/ EBay.


----------



## ml19554 (Nov 7, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/Fielect-Avia...&qid=1636308512&sprefix=gx20-7,aps,247&sr=8-4


----------

